# Greenup Dam First Timer



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

I am planning on goin to the greenup dam and fishing for the first time after i get off work saturday and was wondering. How do i fish there? have heard it is good fishing but have no clue how to even begin. What do i use for bait? and what can i expect to catch? Someone please help. If anyone will be there saturday around five thirty in the evening feel free to send a PM and we can talk.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Was at Greenup yesterday from 9 AM till 5 PM... Swim baits, Curly tail grubs, buck tails,and tube lures seemed to be the baits of choice for hybrids, whites. You can expect to catch about anything. small curly tail grubs will produce skipjack whites sauger saug-eye , walleye and whites. If you're wanting cats or drum try cutbait. chunks of shad and skipjack.


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

If your going to fish on the rocks below the dam, any gear will do. But, if you are going to fish the walkway, you may want to take heavier equipment. The water can be swift and the fish big! I miss fishing the dam, and get to hear my dad and brother talk about it all the time. In fact, I believe dad was down there at the same time you were yesterday, ken.


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys hopin on havin some fun saturday.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there Saturday, look me up


----------



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm headed to Ironton Friday for fathers day. I've never been to green dam. Can someone tell me how to get there from ironton. Thank you.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

BassSlayer41 said:


> I'm headed to Ironton Friday for fathers day. I've never been to green dam. Can someone tell me how to get there from ironton. Thank you.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Go west on 52 for a few miles. look for a sign telling you to exit to US 23. Take that exit and the turn off to the dam will be on your right.


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

i still really enjoy that feeling when you plan a fishing trip to somewhere new...im all nervous anticipation to try somewhere new. I dunno im not much older than bein a small kid but thats what it makes me feel like. i apologize for rambling and wastin space.


----------



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks yarmo. I'm with ya pizza. I love fishing new places grandpa used to take us to the boat ramp in Ironton and Vesuvius when we were kids and only ever caught a little white bass on the river there. I fish spillways and dams here in Columbus so I'm excited to hit it up this weekend.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

:S well the ohio river schooled me. Not used to fishing in so much current. The locals at the dam helped alot and if that old feller from portsmouth ohio is on here i would like to thank him again for all his help. unfortuneately i didnt catch fish. other people were catchin them so they were biting. I guess my problem is not enough experience with that kinda thing. Im gonna go back and learn and hopefully catch some fish...Eventually


----------



## Path (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you fish up by the dam, the lower walkway or the rocks? Did you go deep or fish on top under a bobber? The current can mess you up. But some excellent fish are there and you get used to it.
Let me know when you go again. I will try to help. Meet you down there. I couldn't go yesterday.


----------



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Pizza I was there from 5:30-9 sat morning and didn't catch anything off the rocks but I eventually went to the walkway and started catching some white bass and smaller stripers. I had an 1/8 oz jig with a white 3" grub i stood on the wall right by the stairs and threw it up and down letting the jig basically hit the wall. Let some line out then reel in real slow and they were killing it. I had my rod tip down near the water. I caught about 6-7 in the last 45 min I was there.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A really good weekend


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

dave i was there for a couple hours sat on wakway we fished shiners on a carolina rig with 4 oz sinker kept bait on bottom and close to wall we caught some sauger biggest 15in alot of small ones were being caught


----------

